# Userland ppp routing problem



## MrLudo (Dec 11, 2016)

I have noticed a difference in behavior between ppp on FreeBSD 9.3 and  FreeBSD 10.2 in what routes are added when a PPPoE session comes up.

I have been using this configuration since FreeBSD 7+

My config with secrets and public IPs changed is as follows:


```
default:
 set log Phase Chat IPCP CCP tun command
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
 enable lqr
 set timeout 0
 set redial 0 0

MyISP:
  set device PPPoE:em1
  set authname secretname
  set authkey secretpass
  set dial
  set login
  add 192.168.240.208/32 HISADDR
  add 192.168.240.209/32 HISADDR
```

Under 9.3 this results in the following routes shown via netstat -rn:


```
192.168.240.208      1.1.1.85      UGS         0   349896   tun0
192.168.240.209      1.1.1.85      UGS         0   321426   tun0
```

Under 10.2 this results in the following routes shown via netstat -rn:


```
0.0.0.0            1.1.1.85     US         tun0
0.0.0.0            1.1.1.85     US         tun0
```

In both cases the hosts are running quagga with zebra & ospfd enabled.

I belive  this is a bug but I wanted to ask for opinions before reporting it as such.


----------

